# .204 for coyote and fox



## Paulk (Dec 15, 2007)

Im looking at buying a t/c encore .204 and I was wondering if it does ok on fox furs and coyote furs. I was also wondering if anyone has used this gun and what they think of it. thanks


----------



## 10 gauge (Dec 29, 2007)

I have not used this cartridge, but every one I've met that has likes it.


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

great on coyotes, i use 40 grain hornady v-max bullets. only shot one fox though and he was quartering away and the bullet came in just behind one shoulder and smased into the other and left a hol bought as big as a beer bottle cap


----------



## Paulk (Dec 15, 2007)

thanks guys


----------



## Paulk (Dec 15, 2007)

how does it do range wise?


----------



## neb (Jan 5, 2008)

It is the best gun you can buy buy just my 2 cents.


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

range wise would depend hugely on the wind... these bullets will get thrown around by wind severely... other then that i love mine...


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I have a Savage Model 12LH in 204 and love it, within it's limitations. 
I have formed the opinion that the 204 is possibly* the *perfect dog calling round, but not the best choice for a do it all coyote round.

It's fast (4040 FPS chronographed with my 32 grain V Max handloads), nasty accurate (if it isn't printing .5MOA at 100 yards it's my fault), and with virtually no recoil, you can see the bullet strike instantly under the crosshairs.

The downsides are that it is very susceptable to wind drift and those light bullets lose speed fairly quickly. You don't have a lot of extra buck for those for those 300-400 yard shots on yotes.

It's a great addition to the safe if you all ready have a 22-250 or 243, which I prefer as all around do everything coyote rifles...


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

What part of montana are you from neb, my sister and her boyfriend live in 3forks, he works for reinke.


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

wind is a relative factor with all calibers. the i need to carry an elk rifle to shoot a coyote cause theres a 15 20 mph wind is bunk first off sight in your rifle on a dead calm day then when the wind is blowing the next day15 or whatever go punch some paper learn how your rifle shoots practice also their is this little thing called a ballistic coefficent. I have a 204 and the first thing I did was send it off for a new barrel, and went from a 1-12 twist to a 1-7. It did cost a couple bucks but it was well worth it. the factory barrel didnt shoot the heavier rounds for crap, lots of keyholing, but I knew i needed more foot pounds to got with the fps on coyotes. at 500 yards i have 27-28 inches of drop throw in a 10mph wind and its around 15 inches of drift but that can vary and does because the wind isnt that consistant over 500 yards. Also the farthest i have shot a coyote with my 204 is 250 yards, i have only had it for 6 months bu that is also gonna stay my personal limit why? the margin for error just gets worse. Buy a gun the you feel comfortable with and shoot shoot shoot, I punch way more holes in paper than i do coyotes, but it pays off.

sorry for being so winded, but i needed to get that of my chest :beer:


----------

